# Dog beds!



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Hi all

I am looking for a new dog bed for the girls, something big enough for both of them to fit in... only I am being fussy and I am hooked on reading reviews and they keep putting me off... lose shape, falls apart after wash etc...

I really want something that is quite modern and will look good in my living room, but not overpowering, that will also wash up well and is comfy and cosy for the mutts! 

Does anyone have any recommendation or found anywhere online that have some good beds? Nothing has caught my eye yet? I already have a 'yap' bed and it has been good... just feel like something different.

James x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller has one of these with a nice sheep skin to lay on!!

http://www.theoriginaluk.com/


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, the fatboy dog beds are strong and modern looking.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Weller has one of these with a nice sheep skin to lay on!!
> 
> http://www.theoriginaluk.com/


These are great Karen, I like the idea of the bunk beds! ha!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Spoiling the girls again  .... or is it a santa paws gift xxx

A cosy bed to share for winter .. ahh lovely xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Rubydoo said:


> These are great Karen, I like the idea of the bunk beds! ha!



same, i remeber seeing tha same make but different brand and wished they could be made taller like that. 


hmm realy interested in theas, now where would they go?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - you could try searching for Creature Clothes - they do funky beds or Waggers are an online store that specialises in beds.

We jave a Union Jack bed by CC that is good

Ian


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Weller has one of these with a nice sheep skin to lay on!!
> 
> http://www.theoriginaluk.com/


Ooooh I like these Karen! Have you got the mesh or solid cover?

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ooooh I like these Karen! Have you got the mesh or solid cover?
> 
> Karen xx


Karen, he has a mesh cover with a black sheepskin.................not helpful when the dog is also black!!!! It is very hard to tell with a glance if weller is in his bed or not
He is funny though he won't lay in his bed without the sheepskin Spoilt brat!!!! That is also good though as they are machine washable, which I have had to do once in 18 months and it doesn't tend to get smelly like other dog beds I have had. They are very strong as the kids have also been known to use the bed as a trampoline.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oooh lovely beds, can't buy a new one yet....must wait until the others are more chewed!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

When i was looking i found these though i havent ordered one yet as Buddy is still in a crate ,whats good about them is they dont loose shape etc and i think they look good
www.tuffies.co.uk


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

DONNA said:


> When i was looking i found these though i havent ordered one yet as Buddy is still in a crate ,whats good about them is they dont loose shape etc and i think they look good
> www.tuffies.co.uk


I looked at these Donna when Daisy was destroying a bed every night! Just stuck with vet bed in the end! I like the look of these with a soft cover but it will have to wait until after Christmas I think.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

karren what size did you get and do the mesurments include the legs ie the medium one says its 73 cm long, does that include the legs that estend further than the fabric itself.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> karren what size did you get and do the mesurments include the legs ie the medium one says its 73 cm long, does that include the legs that estend further than the fabric itself.


Ours is 95cm x 68cm, not including the legs but it is plenty big enough for 2 poos if they are happy to share, or the med will do one dog.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how much longer are the legs, its the legs i need to worry about as where im thinking of putting it, it the legs jut pout too far people with trip up coming in the living room as its just at the door. i realy want the bunkbed ones, i remember seeing the coolaroo rased dog beds (same idea different brand) i wished they had a taller version so give two levles.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The legs add about another 10 cm on the whole length, each leg about 5cm longer than the actual laying area.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh good I found it .. I knew there was a dog bed thread on here ...

Look what Santa Paws is getting my cockapoos   

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/28/santa-paws-list/

Hugo and Hennie website is fab .. loving all their dog beds .... check it out ...  

http://www.hugoandhennie.com/


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Spoiling the girls again  .... or is it a santa paws gift xxx
> 
> A cosy bed to share for winter .. ahh lovely xxx


lol Santa Paws...love it


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking at maybe getting one of these or should I say Santa Paws is!  

Karen, is the bed washable? If I go for it I would prefer an oatmeal one to blend in with the carpet...but it would have to be washable. Do you think the small size is ok for Obi or go for a medium?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh good I found it .. I knew there was a dog bed thread on here ...
> 
> Look what Santa Paws is getting my cockapoos
> 
> ...


How sweet is the crate cover from Hugo and Henry? Shame ....we've just stopped using a crate for Basil. We've moved one step on and he has his bed in a pen at night.

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen thats my next step for Picnic ... she will have her Hugo and Hennie cushion in a pen after Xmas  ahh love her .. she is clean at night .. but I know she will still jump around everywhere plus those teeth are playing up .. so I could come down to a chewed kitchen lol .... Honey is going to be crate and pen free after xmas, she will just snuggle up and sleep ...


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Karen thats my next step for Picnic ... she will have her Hugo and Hennie cushion in a pen after Xmas  ahh love her .. she is clean at night .. but I know she will still jump around everywhere plus those teeth are playing up .. so I could come down to a chewed kitchen lol .... Honey is going to be crate and pen free after xmas, she will just snuggle up and sleep ...


Snap! I decided that this weekend will be Lola's first time out of the crate overnight ! She will have access to her crate but be in a sectioned off area of her room. My only concern is that she will wake us up if she is bouncing around playing all night with her new freedom- our bedroom is above hers!! (note to self: buy earplugs for the weekend!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Snap! I decided that this weekend will be Lola's first time out of the crate overnight ! She will have access to her crate but be in a sectioned off area of her room. My only concern is that she will wake us up if she is bouncing around playing all night with her new freedom- our bedroom is above hers!! (note to self: buy earplugs for the weekend!)


Oh Kate good luck .. I am sure she will be fine ... 

I am hoping the pen idea will work as it can be set up like a large crate and then expanded to give Picnic more freedom ... eventually bye bye pen and welcome total freedom lol ...I wont give Picnic full freedom for a while .. as she will chew  

My dogs have all loved their cartes, so for this reason I wasnt going to change .... if it fails the crates can return with their lovely new cushions in them


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Boston is getting a second bed for the living room for Christmas. He just loves to lay under things (mainly the ottoman at the moment), so I splashed out for a snuggle bed at http://www.charleychau.com/categories/our-products/stylish-dog-beds

It won't be his main bed tho. He will still be sleeping in his crate for a while yet.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lozza I like these snuggle beds too .. do they come in human side   

Aren't are poos so spoilt .. I know my dogs will love their new dog cushions, I did opt for the waterproof lining .. well they get so soggy on walks and this way the cushions wont get pongy of the woods and cow fields


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Looking at maybe getting one of these or should I say Santa Paws is!
> 
> Karen, is the bed washable? If I go for it I would prefer an oatmeal one to blend in with the carpet...but it would have to be washable. Do you think the small size is ok for Obi or go for a medium?


Hi Clare yes they are washable. we have the mesh cover though so just needs a wipe.
I think may be go for a med, I know he is only little but he may like to stretch out, judging by his fireplace bed 

Are you going to get him a sheepskin to go with it?????


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi Clare yes they are washable. we have the mesh cover though so just needs a wipe.
> I think may be go for a med, I know he is only little but he may like to stretch out, judging by his fireplace bed
> 
> Are you going to get him a sheepskin to go with it?????


Thanks Karen! If I go for this one then yes definitely a lovely snuggly sheepskin to go with it. I'm torn between this type of bed and this one at the moment:

http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/muddy-pa...y-dog-heavy-duty-waterproof-bed/prod_545.html

If I go for the waterproof then I would get a furry throw to line it on colder nights. 

I just don't know.... :decision:

Part of me thinks he will prefer the raised bed but the other one looks more snuggly! This is crazy...I can't decide!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Solution Clare .. one of each .. shhhh I wont tell


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Get both one for each room???? 

He deserves it!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey I am with you Karen ..... 

Get both for Obi ... oh I do love dog shopping .. and Clare I would love you to review them both on MDL


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Right, I've decided! I have a feeling Obi will prefer the raised bed so I'm going to go for that one. If I'm wrong then I can always get the other one

Now I just have to choose the colour of the Sheepskin...another choice  I've emailed them to get a picture of the colour choice as couldn't find a picture on the web site just the colour names. 

Jojo, will happily review it for you when I get it. Think Santa Paws might give him this present early!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good choice ... I would love you to review this product please .. if it gets the thumbs up from Weller and Obi .. thats good enough for me...   ... Santa Paws is being so good to our poos this year xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Right, I've decided! I have a feeling Obi will prefer the raised bed so I'm going to go for that one. If I'm wrong then I can always get the other one
> 
> Now I just have to choose the colour of the Sheepskin...another choice  I've emailed them to get a picture of the colour choice as couldn't find a picture on the web site just the colour names.
> 
> Jojo, will happily review it for you when I get it. Think Santa Paws might give him this present early!


I'm not entirely sure but think the sheepskin may only come in black. I would definately recommend getting one though as Weller refuses to lay in his bed without it!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very pleased with this new bed for Biscuit from Pet Planet. Saw this one at the weekend in a pet shop and got it cheaper online. This one's just for laying out on in the living room - so cosy!! Just need a wood burner to go with it - oh and spot the cockapoo!!


----------

